# Enter to win a $999 Benchmark DAC1 USB D-to-A Converter!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]https://9878d29097-custmedia.vresp.com/library/1230081639/276d9082cc/Benchmark_DAC_Sweeps.gif[/img]

*Enter to win a $999 Benchmark DAC1 USB D-to-A Converter!*


Looking for the highest audio quality from your digital sources ranging from your Compact Disc transport to your Apple iPod? Look no further than the $995 Benchmark DAC1 USB digital to analog converter. With audiophile sound, slick industrial design and easy to use connectivity - this D to A is winning friends and influencing music enthusiasts.



In this month's HomeTheaterReview.com sweepstakes - you can win a Benchmark DAC1 USB D-to-A converter for free.



---


----------

